# pregnant just had a small shock will it cause miscarriage?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i just walked into the living room ( i'm 4.5 weeks preg) and the cat had left me a dead bird, feathers everywhere. instant screaming! now i am scared i will have disturbed the embryo. my heart rate shot up, i was so shocked and scared to see it. thankfully it is actually dead and doesn't need me to wrestle it outside but i still have to go clear it up. i have no idea how it brought the bird in since the doors only been open a few minutes today, it must have been very fast. how can i know if my embie is ok? someone told me to avoid loud noises and scary stuff in pregnancy because the baby can pick up on it. i jumped out of my skin. should i phone the clinic?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'd have freaked out too! It's extremely unlikely to have caused any harm, don't worry. People have all sorts of shocks in pregnancy. 

I bet you'll be keeping a close eye on the cat though! 

Emilycaitlin xx xx


----------

